
Percival Everett, the Art of Fiction No. 235 (2017) - lermontov
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6948/the-art-of-fiction-no-235-percival-everett
======
stevesimmons
I really like this Paris Review interview. It illuminates a lot about Percival
Everett's character and way of working. He is one of my favorite authors.
Sadly not nearly as well known as he deserves.

Long ago, I read God's Country (2003), which was strange and captivating.
Erasure (2011) was flat out very funny [1].

His latest book, Telephone[2], which came out four months ago, is top of my
"buy next" list (actually, I just ordered it...). Most people don't know it is
printed in three different versions, with nearly identical covers. If you
order it online, you won't know which version you'll receive [3]!

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1555975992](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1555975992).
Though I'm disappointed the current cover is family-friendly. My original
hardback copy from 2011 has this cover: [https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/31ieK15vpnL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/31ieK15vpnL._SX314_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg)

[2]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1644450224](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1644450224)

[3] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/03/books/percival-everett-
te...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/03/books/percival-everett-
telephone.html)

------
pivic
Brilliant answers, much like the Terry Southern interview with The Paris
Review. The fact that Everett kept a crow named Jim is radiant.

